# Ricoh GXe3300n - Wrong Ink Cartridges for Dye Sublimation



## striking (May 9, 2011)

I recently purchased a Ricoh GXe3300n for Dye Sublimating. Upon receiving the printer I found the original ink cartridges in the machine and it seems that the printer has been tested prior to my collection. The original inks are the gel inks which are used for the gelsprinter. I have the SubliJet R Inks, can these be replaced or will I need to return the printer. Can the system be flushed or can anything be done so that I can replace the cartridges??

Any help will be appreciated. 

Striking


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Seems a bit strange to me.
When I got mine, the original inks were still in plastic wrapping, and still are.
At $90/cart, I would call whoever you bought it from and get them to sort it out.


----------



## striking (May 9, 2011)

Hi Bungy, The Sublijet Inks were in plastic. I was referring to the original Ricoh gel inks. These were already in the printer when I purcahsed it. It looks like Ricoh tested the printer prior to my collection meaning that the inks must have already been passed through the ink heads. Looking at my paperwork it also seems to indicate that they did a test. When you say that you have the cartridges in the package are you talking about the sublijet r inks? As i did get these which were packaged. 
Striking


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

When we sell a machine we remove the
orginal inks and the CD. The CD is out of date.

Were the orginal inks installed in the printer?
If so, return the printer. 

If not, put the sublimation inks in the printer.
The printer should start charging.

Yes, you could do head flushings to load ink.
You will need to watch my video for monitoring
the ink levels.

Also, I greatly prefer an icc profile over
the powerdriver. Better quality and color.

And finally, upgrade the firmware.
This is important. It is posted on our site.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Conde_David said:


> And finally, upgrade the firmware.
> This is important. It is posted on our site.


I would but I am not a PartnerNET member.

I filled out the online form - see what happens.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

striking said:


> Hi Bungy, The Sublijet Inks were in plastic. I was referring to the original Ricoh gel inks. These were already in the printer when I purcahsed it. It looks like Ricoh tested the printer prior to my collection meaning that the inks must have already been passed through the ink heads. Looking at my paperwork it also seems to indicate that they did a test.





striking said:


> When you say that you have the cartridges in the package are you talking about the sublijet r inks? As i did get these which were packaged.
> Striking


A set of original Ricoh Gel Carts came in a plastic bag with the printer. I put them in a cupboard out of the way so I don't load them by accident.

The printer had no cartridges in it, it was delivered direct from Ricoh to me as Power Digital in Qld didn't have any in stock at the time I ordered.

As David has suggested, if it has the original Ricoh inks in it, send it back and get another one.
Who did you order it from?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You should definitely send back and get it with new cartridges - you paid for them. Not sure why people get a printer with the original cratidges removed as they are not cheap and can easily be sold on Ebay for $100+ . . . Maybe answered my own question.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We remove them to keep you from making
a big mistake.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

As an FYI - when my sister in-law purchased at Ricoh 7000 the original cartridges had been taken out. First thing I suggested was to call and get the cartridges. There are several reasons to do so.

1. You paid for them.
2. If you are having an issue they are great to trouble shoot without wasting costly dye sub ink.
3. You can sell them for $100 on ebay. Since you bought them you should get the money versus the distributors that are removing them.

She did get the original cartridges sent to her and they sold them on ebay. If nothing else it pays for a nice night out.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I agree and I am happy to send them to
any of our clients.

Remember these are only starter inks.

I get several calls a day of folks accidentally
using normal inks. 

It cost them at least $100 for the mistake.


----------



## striking (May 9, 2011)

Conde_David said:


> When we sell a machine we remove the
> orginal inks and the CD. The CD is out of date.
> 
> Were the orginal inks installed in the printer?
> ...


Hi David,

Appreciate your assistance. I contacted Ricoh today and they are replacing me with a new printer. Apparently I was sold a refurbished printer without my knowledge, this information was provided to me by the service help desk. I was not happy about that!! I registered as a partner net today and am just waiting on confirmation. I will then take your advice and load the ICC profile and update the firmware. Hopefully I will be up and running shortly. Can I just make mention that I have been watching and learning allot of Conde TV and am learning valuable information which no doubt will assist me along the way. I must say your tips are also great! I only wish we had a representative in Australia!! Thanks again...

Sandra


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The way parternet works, is you need to be
a client. So since shipping is an issue, send me
an email and I will provide the icc profile.

Thank you for your kind comments!


----------

